# Tesla Bag



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

So My kid gets into stuff and she handed me this bag and said its for my car. I have no idea where it came from can someone help? its driving me crazy I found this photo of it online.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks like a bag for sunglasses.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

My money is on water cup from shop.Tesla.com


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

So what do you mean she gets into stuff? Did she find this in your car somewhere? or found it out and about and gave it to you as a gift?

The picture you found online is from someone selling the bag, I found the same link. It says the bag is preowned and used and gives no dimensions. Why would you search the internet for a picture to post to us vs just snapping a pic of the one you have?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

GDN said:


> So what do you mean she gets into stuff? Did she find this in your car somewhere? or found it out and about and gave it to you as a gift?
> 
> The picture you found online is from someone selling the bag, I found the same link. It says the bag is preowned and used and gives no dimensions. Why would you search the internet for a picture to post to us vs just snapping a pic of the one you have?


my kid is 3 she grabs stuff and says she found it.
I think @SoFlaModel3 is right its a bag for my water bottle. It was easier to copy and paste someone selling the bag then to take one and upload.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Reliev said:


> my kid is 3 she grabs stuff and says she found it.
> I think @SoFlaModel3 is right its a bag for my water bottle. It was easier to copy and paste someone selling the bag then to take one and upload.


Thanks for clarifying. So she found it in the house then perhaps? I truly thought maybe your daughter was older and saying she'd found it or gave it to you as a gift, I truly wasn't sure. It is not a bag that I've ever seen come with the car, so with some accessory or a water bottle makes more sense.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

GDN said:


> Thanks for clarifying. So she found it in the house then perhaps? I truly thought maybe your daughter was older and saying she'd found it or gave it to you as a gift, I truly wasn't sure. It is not a bag that I've ever seen come with the car, so with some accessory or a water bottle makes more sense.


yea no problem Yeah I think it's for the water bottle I dropped it in fit pretty snug.
I just don't remember getting it when I ordered the water bottle to begin with.


----------

